# Working at Al Hekma International School



## AdamWhitty89 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi,

Has or is anyone working at Al Hekma International School?

I have been offered a teaching job there.

What's it like?
It's an International school but do many western children attend?
Where are the majority of staff from?

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## GeminiGolf (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello all, I too was offered position and have not accepted! 
I have emailed the school several times with questions and no one responds! 
I have read on other forums that this could be a "scam", because it may be to good to be true! I guess if they ask for money to purchase visa/work permit then it is for sure a scam! I have worked in Middle East (Saudi Arabia) before and I have never had to pay for anything!
I have called school and no one ever answers it just a voice mail,
I have also emailed website where position posted to confirm legitimacy of employer posting positions! No one has responded. 
I have questioned this whole process by interview questions done by email, no telephone communication and not checking my references!
What have you done to check on legitimacy of school? Any other opinions?
I'm also on another forum and have found others questioning as well!!
Thanks


----------

